# NetworkManager Works But wlan0 slows system startup [Solved]

## alechiko

Basically from Gnome, NetworkManager works great! But this is what i see when im loading up (and i can only speed up the process by Ctrl C, or i have to wait for a timeout)

```
lenovo log # cat rc.log | tail -50

hald            | * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...

xdm             | * Setting up gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

local           | * local: waiting for net.wlan0 (50 seconds)

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: carrier acquired

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: rebinding lease of 0.0.0.0

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: received SIGTERM, stopping

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: removing interface

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

net.wlan0       | * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

local           | * Starting local ...

local           |/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh: line 23: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel: No such file or directory

rc default logging started at Thu May  6 20:52:30 2010

net.wlan0       | * Bringing up interface wlan0

local           |net.wlan0       | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0       | *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

local           |net.wlan0       | *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

net.wlan0       | *   dhcp ...

local           |net.wlan0       | *   dhcp ...

net.wlan0       | *     Running dhcpcd ...

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

local           |net.wlan0       | *     Running dhcpcd ...

local           |net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: rebinding lease of 0.0.0.0

local           |net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: rebinding lease of 0.0.0.0

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: acknowledged from 10.0.0.138

net.wlan0       |ldohccaplc d :   w l a n 0 :   l|enaeste.dw l0a.n00. 0 . 0   f o r| d8h6c4p0c0d :s ewcloannd0s:

 naectk.nwolwalne0d g e d   f r o|md h1c0p.c0d.:0 .w1l3a8n

0: add_route: No such process

local           |net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: leased 0.0.0.0 for 86400 seconds

local           |net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: wlan0: add_route: No such process

net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: forking to background

 [ ok ]

local           |net.wlan0       |dhcpcd: forking to background

 [ ok ]

net.wlan0       | *     received address 

 [ ok ]

local           |net.wlan0       | *     received address 

 [ ok ]

net.wlan0       | *   Waiting for IPv6 addresses ...

local           |net.wlan0       | *   Waiting for IPv6 addresses ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Thu May  6 20:52:31 2010

```

How can i stop wlan0 from trying to start at boot?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using baselayout 1.x or 2.x ?

----------

## alechiko

Baselayout 2 and OpenRC, i understand the files have changed and i was playing around with the settings there to ignore !wlan0 and !eth0 but i still seem to be getting this. Is it perhaps easier to get networkmanager to try to accept the wireless network during the startup instead of trying to stop wlan0 connecting and then networkmanager later intervening?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## alechiko

# Global OpenRC configuration settings

# Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we

# prefix the service output with its name as the output will get

# jumbled up.

# WARNING: whilst we have improved parallel, it can still potentially lock

# the boot process. Don't file bugs about this unless you can supply

# patches that fix it without breaking other things!

rc_parallel="yes"

# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature.

rc_interactive="yes"

# If we need to drop to a shell, you can specify it here.

# If not specified we use $SHELL, otherwise the one specified in /etc/passwd,

# otherwise /bin/sh

# Linux users could specify /sbin/sulogin

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

rc_depend_strict="no"

# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

rc_hotplug="!net.wlan !net.eth*"

# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

rc_logger="YES"

# By default we filter the environment for our running scripts. To allow other

# variables through, add them here. Use a * to allow all variables through.

#rc_env_allow="VAR1 VAR2"

# By default we assume that all daemons will start correctly.

# However, some do not - a classic example is that they fork and return 0 AND

# then child barfs on a configuration error. Or the daemon has a bug and the

# child crashes. You can set the number of milliseconds start-stop-daemon

# waits to check that the daemon is still running after starting here.

# The default is 0 - no checking.

#rc_start_wait=100

# rc_nostop is a list of services which will not stop when changing runlevels.

# This still allows the service itself to be stopped when called directly.

#rc_nostop=""

# rc will attempt to start crashed services by default.

# However, it will not stop them by default as that could bring down other

# critical services.

#rc_crashed_stop=NO

#rc_crashed_start=YES

##############################################################################

# MISC CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# There variables are shared between many init scripts

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

# Network fstypes. Below is the default.

net_fs_list="afs cifs coda davfs fuse fuse.sshfs gfs glusterfs lustre ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs"

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can set some things on a per service basis, like the nicelevel.

#export SSD_NICELEVEL="-19"

# Pass ulimit parameters 

#rc_ulimit="-u 30"

# It's possible to define extra dependencies for services like so

#rc_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_need="openvpn"

#rc_use="net.eth0"

#rc_after="clock"

#rc_before="local"

#rc_provide="!net"

# You can also enable the above commands here for each service. Below is an

# example for service foo.

#rc_foo_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_foo_need="openvpn"

#rc_foo_after="clock"

# You can also remove dependencies.

# This is mainly used for saying which servies do NOT provide net.

#rc_net_tap0_provide="!net"

##############################################################################

# LINUX SPECIFIC OPTIONS

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

rc_tty_number=12

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, try with this line :

```

rc_hotplug="!net.*" 

```

----------

## alechiko

Thank you that solved the problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice

----------

